# Topics > Smart home > Smart mirror >  JUNO Smart Mirror, San Francisco, California, USA

## Airicist

Website - junoco.com
thejuno.co

youtube.com/@junoco2195

facebook.com/JUNOBeautyCo

Co-founder - Mira Torres

"JUNO - The Smartest Makeup Mirror Ever" on Indiegogo

"JUNO \ The Smartest Makeup Mirror Ever" on Kickstarter

----------


## Airicist

JUNO Smart Mirror

Published on Jan 20, 2017




> The first intelligent make up mirror with auto sensing technology. 4 products in 1.

----------

